# Package bees not interested in previous comb



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

I lost a new colony early in the year to starvation but they had already drawn some decent comb. I was fortunate enough to get a second chance with the hive and installed a new package mid May. I thought they would love the larger freshly drawn comb but nope. They took to the right side of the hive where the smaller comb was and built on that. I mean I'm glad they have comb but why are they ignoring the other?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

where is the comb located inside the box?


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

The comb they are building is on the right/south side. The comb that they are ignoring is on the left/north side.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Where did you hang the queen cage (when you installed the package) in relation to where the new comb is?


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't worry. They will use it eventually.

Cheers
Rob.


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Where did you hang the queen cage (when you installed the package) in relation to where the new comb is?


Ha! Great question! And that's exactly the side the queen cage was on. Wow. Common sense huh?


----------

